# LUXEMBOURG | Railways



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Pics from railpictures.net


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there a particular reason why you're copying and pasting pretty much the entire railpictures.net website onto this discussion board? It's spamming, not to even mention that what you're doing is very much illegal!


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Teach said:


> Is there a particular reason why you're copying and pasting pretty much the entire railpictures.net website onto this discussion board? It's spamming, not to even mention that what you're doing is very much illegal!


It is NOT illegal, cos I quote the copyrait!!!!!!!!!!! And it is not spam, it's just the way to do it legal. Think first, speak later.


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> It is NOT illegal, cos I quote the copyrait!!!!!!!!!!!


Copyright. And yes, it is. If you make a copy of a CD, and spread it to a bunch of people, but put a sticker onto the cd that says 'copyright such and such' does that somehow make it OK? Answer: no, it doesn't. You still illegally copied and distributed it, which is and always has been illegal. Do you realise that raipictures.net is a website that survives mainly because of the ads that appear on it? The price of those ads is determined by the number of pageviews the site gets. By copying literally hundreds of their pictures onto your own site, and then reposting them here, you are robbing them of thousands of potential pageviews, and since pageview = money, you're actually stealing real money from real people.



> And it is not spam, it's just the way to do it legal.


No, the LEGAL way to do it would be to post a LINK to the pictures on the railpictures site. What you're doing is daylight robbery.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you kidding me??? WTF r u talkin about? First you called me a spamer, now you accuse me in robbery! Just answer my question. Must you pay there in railpics.net some price for taking any picture? No, you don't. Its just a gallery, it's not a game cd, or moovie, or enything else like this you have no rights to copy yourself. Now about a copyrait. You confirm that I steal a visitors? I don't believe that somebody, rpn (lets call it so, cos may be you will accuse me in advertisment next time) user will go next time right to SSC to look rail pictures? No, exactly. By the way, the source linking is necessary everywhere in the web.

P.S. I found it here. Now whacha think I robber, if i link a first source (rpn) and not that tracker? Thats it. I ask you to select expressions next time and not to do mis-statements, differently I will be compelled to complain to a moderator or the administrator of a forum. To my lawyer next time ))


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> Are you kidding me???


Do I sound like I'm kidding? No, I'm very, very serious.

The rest of your post I'm afraid I don't really understand, due to your poor English. Not your fault, but I really don't know what you're talking about, sorry.



> P.S. I found it here.


You found what exactly there? 

For clarity, here is the photo usage policy of railpictures.net, straight from their website: 



> All photos displayed on this website (www.railpictures.net) are Copyrighted © by their original photographers, and may not be reused in any way without express written permission. All photos on this website are licensed to RailPictures.Net.
> 
> Any unauthorized use of these photos, be it for commercial or non-commercial use, is in violation of U.S. and international copyright law and is strictly forbidden.
> 
> You may not alter, crop, resize, reproduce, or distribute these photos in any fashion without permission from the owner. You may not claim these photos as your own property, or creation.


http://www.railpictures.net/usage/

Now, do you have express written permission from the owners?



> I ask you to select expressions next time and not to do mis-statements, differently I will be compelled to complain to a moderator or the administrator of a forum. To my lawyer next time ))


Is that a THREAT???


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Teach said:


> ... due to your poor English.


Oh, sorry for my English, Ill invait a translater for you next time, sir)



Teach said:


> Do I sound like I'm kidding? No, I'm very, very serious.
> You found what exactly there?
> Now, do you have express written permission from the owners?


If you are blind, read my lips:



New York Morning said:


> P.S. I found it here.


If you want to present smth, present it FIRST to a *t-o-r-r-e-n-t__________r-e-l-e-a-s-e-r.*



> Is that a THREAT???


It's not threat, its sad. Sad that you are less sense of humour.

And please, lets stop this off topic. I appreciate your opinion, but this thread is for Luxembourg rail system pics and information. I hope for understanding.


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> If you are blind, read my lips:


Your link's in cyrillic, which I do not read. 



> If you want to present smth, present it FIRST to a t-o-r-r-e-n-t__________r-e-l-e-a-s-e-r.


Just exactly what are you trying to tell me? Do you have the express written permission from the copyright owners or not? The copyright owners are the photographers, btw. So, do you have it, or not? No beating about the bush about torrents and trackers, a simple yes or no please.



> I appreciate your opinion


It's not an opinion. I'm warning you that you are doing something illegal.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, God... What is the big difference between posting picture (every fkn picture, are you crazy?) with url link or just post it on the very beggining of the thread? Who do like this? Nobody. You think that everybody have a written permissions for all the pics they post? No. I can show you thousands of people who posts thousands post with thousands pics taken somewhere (where this writen permission is either obligatory) whithout url link and written permission. What you will do? Teach them? Its silly, don't you think?


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> You think that everybody have a written permissions for all the pics they post? No.


Nope, but most other photos you see here are posted directly from the original website that published them, meaning they are the original photos, and embedding them here is legal, unless stated otherwise. Yours are not, they were first COPIED from the site, then uploaded, without permission, to another site, and THEN linked to in this and a dozen other threads. So you're not linking to the original, you're linking to an illegal copy.

If you want the railpictures photos here, then this is the correct, and LEGAL, way to do it, fully in accordance with their own rules:

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=277365


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Just an example:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=935846

Yeah, that pics were uploaded the correct way (almoust). But it is not so important.


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> Yeah, that pics were uploaded the correct way (almoust). But it is not so important.


NOT SO IMPORTANT?!?!? On the contrary, it is extremely important: what you're doing is illegal, what he's doing is not.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802766
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37413752&postcount=44
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37955632&postcount=49
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40138248&postcount=63
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=801670

want more?

Please, stop freaking only my brain!

P.S. How old r u?


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> Please, stop freaking only my brain!


What?

I'm 30, btw. How old are you?

BTW, quite a few of the trains in your pictures are not, in fact, Luxembourg trains. In your last post, the first and third trains are French, while the second and last ones are German. Throughout the rest of your pictures I also notice a lot of Belgian trains. Some are even Belgian trains in Belgium, of types that never go to Luxembourg!


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Teach is right, what you're doing is in fact illegal. The fact that you found them in a torrent doesn't change that.

Not to mention it's not a very nice thing to do, as I'm sure most of these sites are run by individuals with limited funds who could use all the support they can get.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

If you thirst justice, apply it to everybody, not only to me. Thats it.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

okay everyone chill

while hotlinking images is a common forum practice when they are generic pictures from wikipedia, its considered a faux-pas to take originals from online photo galleries or blogs and reposting them.

Since this thread only contains images people could just find on their own easily, I don't see what the point of this thread is anyways.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

I killed all the rest pics. No mo rail posting. Thanks to ///


----------



## convalescence (Mar 11, 2008)

there are many pictures which are actually taken of german trains IN germany!

like the last one in last post which shows a Talent train an Gleis 10 Nord Trier HBF which is probably going to Cologne-Deutz through Eifel - it 's my regular train connection....and it has nothing to do with Luxemburg 

and all the pictures of 425/426 trains at Obermoselstrecke - Luxemburg is on the other side of the river.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

convalescence said:


> there are many pictures which are actually taken of german trains IN germany!
> 
> like the last one in last post which shows a Talent train an Gleis 10 Nord Trier HBF which is probably going to Cologne-Deutz through Eifel - it 's my regular train connection....and it has nothing to do with Luxemburg
> 
> and all the pictures of 425/426 trains at Obermoselstrecke - Luxemburg is on the other side of the river.


Ok, you should know it better, no doubt.  Sorry for mistakes.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Everyone hotlinks in the city photos subforum (not to mention countless other subforums), I don't see why it's a problem here. It's legal under fair use, since he's using it for an educational purpose and not profiting from them. People here have hotlinked for years and this forum has never had a problem with copyright, in fact, it's greatly welcomed! Great work, New York Morning!


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Everyone hotlinks in the city photos subforum (not to mention countless other subforums), I don't see why it's a problem here. It's legal under fair use, since he's using it for an educational purpose and not profiting from them. People here have hotlinked for years and this forum has never had a problem with copyright, in fact, it's greatly welcomed! Great work, New York Morning!


Thank you, friend 



BarbaricManchurian said:


> he's using it for an educational purpose and not profiting from them.


You are one of thouse, who understand the main idea of this threads :cheers:


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> Everyone hotlinks in the city photos subforum (not to mention countless other subforums), I don't see why it's a problem here. It's legal under fair use, since he's using it for an educational purpose and not profiting from them. People here have hotlinked for years and this forum has never had a problem with copyright, in fact, it's greatly welcomed!


It seems you haven't read the entire discussion. The issue is NOT that he's hotlinking to copyrighted pictures, it's that he's hotlinking to ILLEGAL COPIES of copyrighted pictures (just look at the properties of the pictures in question, and you'll see they do not come from railpictures.net). If he had hotlinked to the original photos, there woudn't have been a problem.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

^^What's wrong with uploading the pics onto tinypic to prevent hotlink disruption? I upload pics all the time from bohai forum onto photobucket just in case if they shut off hotlinking, or run out of bandwidth, etc... Again, it's legal under fair use, since he's stating the source, using it for an educational purpose, and not profiting from them. I'm sure the photographer would appreciate seeing his photos become so famous appearing on the most visited forum in the world.


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> What's wrong with uploading the pics onto tinypic to prevent hotlink disruption?


It's called stealing. You know, theft. The illegal thing?



> Again, it's legal under fair use,


No, it isn't. Seriously, I posted the website's photo usage policy on here, it doesn't leave even the least bit of doubt. I suggest you go re-read it.


----------



## JOVANO (Dec 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> What?
> 
> I'm 30, btw. How old are you?
> 
> BTW, quite a few of the trains in your pictures are not, in fact, Luxembourg trains. In your last post, the first and third trains are French, while the second and last ones are German. Throughout the rest of your pictures I also notice a lot of Belgian trains. Some are even Belgian trains in Belgium, of types that never go to Luxembourg!



Keep cool teach, this whole website/forum is full of pictures taken here and there.

You want to make this a lawyers forum or what ??

Are you 30? Really ?


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay holdup. Let me get this straight. Sorry to jump into your little fight. 

Teach, you singled out this thread out of all other New York Morning threads? to LITERALLY spam IT with your incessant whining???? 

I mean, *TEACH is kind of right.* But this has been happening for years. RailPictures has *NEVER* complained. So unless you're a lawyer looking for some extra cash, LEAVE NYMorning ALONE. 

I mean, we do the same thing in the PR sub-forums with Aviation pictures. No biggie. I guess that is why they put their watermarks on the pictures. 

*You should be thanking NYMorning for the effort he put into looking for the photos*

But no, your intentions are to spread this fight for pages until NY takes off the photos, which that will never happen. What are you going to do after that? Visit all the other threads on SSC with pics from RailPictures and PRAviation? It sounds like you're paranoid with this one thread. I mean do you realize all the people that appreciate this service that NYMorning is doing for us? Educating us about trains around the world. 

Many of us aren't going to say much cause we [frankly] don't know what to say about Luxembourg apart that it's a lovely country, but I just thought NYMorning should know that [almost] all of us appreciate the hard labor you put into uploading these photos. 

I mean I can imagine these photos going for $50,000 on ebay and you're fighting over ad revenue *that's not even yours*.

That was sarcasm. My tip of the hat to NYM for the photos he has posted *from other websites*.

®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®®
℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗℗
©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©

©O℗Y®IGHT WALL


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

It's a pity you guys are perfectly ok with what has long been established to be illegal. And, once more (as it seems most people here barge in here without reading the thread properly) the problem is NOT that he links to pictures from railpictures, it's that he DOESN'T. 



> But no, your intentions are to spread this fight for pages until NY takes off the photos, which that will never happen. What are you going to do after that? Visit all the other threads on SSC with pics from RailPictures and PRAviation? It sounds like you're paranoid with this one thread. I mean do you realize all the people that appreciate this service that NYMorning is doing for us? Educating us about trains around the world.


First: chill out. And re-read the thread: I have ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEM with him posting pictures from railpictures.net, or any other original content site. The problem is that he does not do that. He links to illegal copies. 

Funny that you mention 'the aviation pictures', by which I assume you mean pictures from sites like a.net and jp.net. I am an active member of a.net, and have been for many years, and I know for a fact that the practices like what we see here in this thread and the others by the same member are a MAJOR eyesoar for a.net and many of its photographers. In fact, more than a few photographers have already stopped uploading pictures online because of this. So these careless practices are in the end doing nothing more than hurting us, the people who just want to look at the pictures. 

Let's get this very, very straight, once and for all: I do NOT want New York Morning to stop posting pictures, I simply want him to do it the LEGAL way, which doesn't take a second more to do than doing it the illegal way, it's actually easier and faster! The reason why I'm hammering this down so much here is very simple: I would like to still be able to watch and enjoy these pictures and many more like them in five years time, and I would still like there to be sites around like a.net, railpictures, and jp.net, where photographers are kind enough to upload their photos, free for all of us to see. 

It's pretty simple: if you want to post a picture, ALWAYS link to the ORIGINAL. It really isn't hard to do.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Teach said:


> It's called stealing. You know, theft. The illegal thing?


How can you steal something that's free?



Teach said:


> No, it isn't. Seriously, I posted the website's photo usage policy on here, it doesn't leave even the least bit of doubt. I suggest you go re-read it.


Do you even know what fair use is?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Teach said:


> and I know for a fact that the practices like what we see here in this thread and the others by the same member are a MAJOR eyesoar for a.net and many of its photographers. In fact, more than a few photographers have already stopped uploading pictures online because of this. So these careless practices are in the end doing nothing more than hurting us, the people who just want to look at the pictures.


Then so be it. If their ego gets hurt so much that they stop posting pics online because their screenname wasn't referenced, then there will be hundreds of other photographers willing to fill the void. I, for one feel quite proud when my photos make it to other forums, even when my screenname isn't referenced. If they don't want to contribute something to society, well, it's only their loss.

In short, it's the INTERNET goddammit! Everything is allowed!


----------



## Curry4Ever (Apr 3, 2006)

woops.. excuse me :runaway:


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Teach said:


> It's a pity you guys are perfectly ok with what has long been established to be illegal. And, once more (as it seems most people here barge in here without reading the thread properly) the problem is NOT that he links to pictures from railpictures, it's that he DOESN'T.
> 
> 
> First: chill out. And re-read the thread: I have ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEM with him posting pictures from railpictures.net, or any other original content site. The problem is that he does not do that. He links to illegal copies.
> ...


No, it is you who needs to chill out. You are spamming this with your whining. It needs to stop NOW.

If you're discouraged to post your pics because of our actions, then it seems you have learned your lesson. Watermark everything and best case scenario don't upload at all. Even if you take preventative measure so people can't hotlink they can dl the images or screenshot them. I am a photographer so I know what some of you are going through. However, I've only been on these forums for 7 months and I understand how stuff rolls here and how the web works in GENERAL. Not everyone is a saint who will post links to their photos. I'm sorry but you just come off really paranoid presenting your issue in one thread and only one thread. 

Did you try contacting NYM privately before going public with your accusations? Try doing this in one of the bigger threads. I've posted over 1,000 pictures of Puerto Rico that I took myself on these forums. You are welcome to go "borrow" them if you like. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=945

You can even forget your manners and NOT post a link to the photo. 

*However, Teach is right. Links should be posted to their respective photos. It's only right and just. I will not scold anyone who doesn't do this.*

Teach I'm not mad because of what you're saying about the links. I'm frustrated you keep arguing about it. This is the World forum. If anything, you're jeopardizing this thread and these photos that were looked for will just vanish. Any trace of this conversation. Lost. And for what?

I say we put an end to this *now*.


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> How can you steal something that's free?


It isn't free. Free to WATCH, yes, free to USE, no. 



> Do you even know what fair use is?


Do you even know what terms of use are?



> Then so be it. If their ego gets hurt so much that they stop posting pics online because their screenname wasn't referenced, then there will be hundreds of other photographers willing to fill the void. I, for one feel quite proud when my photos make it to other forums, even when my screenname isn't referenced. If they don't want to contribute something to society, well, it's only their loss.


It's nothing to do with 'ego'. For many of these photographers, their photos are a source of income. They sell them, and use sites like a.net as a gallery. Popularity of a picture (and thus, market value) is determined in part by the number of views it gets. If you link to their original pictures, you increase the number of views they get. If you illegally copy the pictures, upload them to another site and then link to them, you don't. 



> No, it is you who needs to chill out. You are spamming this with your whining. It needs to stop NOW.


Who made you a moderator? 

You're accusing me of spamming, yet in the same post you ask me why I don't do this in many other threads. I don't do this in other threads because I want to concentrate it in one place, and precisely because I do not want to spam the entire board with this. And I keep hammering on about it precisely because NYM flat-out refuses to get what this is about. 



> Teach I'm not mad because of what you're saying about the links. I'm frustrated you keep arguing about it. This is the World forum. If anything, you're jeopardizing this thread and these photos that were looked for will just vanish. Any trace of this conversation. Lost. And for what?


So that people will learn their lesson, and stop linking to illegal copies of pictures, especially when they can just as easily link to the original pictures. 

Once again: it really isn't all that hard, and will ensure that we will be able to keep on enjoying such pictures for years to come.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Teach said:


> It's nothing to do with 'ego'. For many of these photographers, their photos are a source of income. They sell them, and use sites like a.net as a gallery. Popularity of a picture (and thus, market value) is determined in part by the number of views it gets. If you link to their original pictures, you increase the number of views they get. If you illegally copy the pictures, upload them to another site and then link to them, you don't.


I don't know who in their right mind would pay for a photograph nowadays, but since it is supposedly affecting their income, NYM should give the link to the original if he found it from there. But he didn't, and he was courteous enough to say which website they came from, and that's beyond the level of referencing needed for fair use. Whatever their specific copyright policy is doesn't matter, fair use allows you to use all photos if you're not profiting from them and using them for an educational purpose, and he even went beyond the minimum justification required by referencing where the photos are from. I only link from "amateur" photosites anyway, from a land where there is no such thing as copyright :banana:


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> Whatever their specific copyright policy is doesn't matter, fair use allows you to use all photos if you're not profiting from them and using them for an educational purpose,


I suggest you read up on exactly what fair use is, because what you stated here most certainly isn't what it is.



> I don't know who in their right mind would pay for a photograph nowadays


Newspapers, magazines, professional websites, airlines, advertising agencies, the list goes on.


----------



## Ale Sasso (Aug 10, 2009)

Please, can we return to luxemburgers railways?
Obviously by ORIGINAL links...


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Guys!


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

Funny, very funny. 

Too bad it still doesn't seem to have sunk in why I started this in the first place though. If it had, there'd be no need for me to keep this up.


----------



## JOVANO (Dec 28, 2008)

Teach said:


> Funny, very funny.
> 
> Too bad it still doesn't seem to have sunk in why I started this in the first place though. If it had, there'd be no need for me to keep this up.


Teach, you are really a DROL.

Stop it.

Or go to the Tadjekistan Raiway tread, which nobody reads.

Your bullshit is not interesting.
Are you a SABAM addict???? Shame on you..


----------



## Ale Sasso (Aug 10, 2009)

Basta per favore!!!

- Teach is RIGHT, the law is the law. Also here in Intenet.
- Many people don't care about this
- This topic is for LUXEMBURG railways
- To link correctly a picture is absolutely easy
- NYM's is a great work and I thank he
- NYM, in the future, will continue this great work with correct links, wouldn't he?


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2009)

> Teach, you are really a DROL.
> 
> Stop it.
> 
> ...


Ach, subtiele beledigingen. Hoe lief. Erg volwassen ook. En toch weet je goed genoeg dat ik eigenlijk doodgewoon gelijk heb. Mijn doelstelling is erg simpel: ervoor zorgen dat hij stopt met op die illegale manier foto's te posten. En kijk eens aan: sinds ik hier beginnen posten ben, heeft hij dat niet meer gedaan. Missie geslaagd dus. De enigen die hier nu de boel nog in leven houden zijn degenen die, na twee dagen, deze discussie opnieuw uit het slijk sleuren om de ander niet heel erg subtiel te beledigen. 

Ale sasso: thank you. All I want is for him to do things the correct way from now on. And I'm not the one keeping this discussion alive, that's the people who, instead of looking at the simple facts, would rather drag a dead thread out of the gutter every few days to take another swipe at me.


----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

The Coradia Stream HC was also ordered by German LVNG and DB Regio and could also be a candidate for an upcoming Dutch double deck intercity train order.


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

Seems they've kept the "old" design, the LVNG and DB versions got an updated design.










Link


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Edited


----------

